# 3 wood shaft, hybrid and driver matching shaft



## turkish (Apr 18, 2017)

If you find a suitable shaft in your driver should the same shaft in 3 wood and hybrid suit you? Or are there other variables so not necessarily? 

Also is it basically the same shaft cut down or is it ones that are designed to be fairway wood and different again for hybrid?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 18, 2017)

Chances are it would suit, but you never know.

If you do find a driver shaft you want to try in a shorter club, search the manufacturers site for trimming instructions.

For example, I put a driver shaft in a 3 wood and had to trim 1/2" from the tip then trim to the right length from the butt end.


----------



## turkish (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah I've seen that on aldila website that's why I was asking as they have different specs on driver and hybrid yet couldn't see anything on fairway woods so was wondering if they're just cut down....

But then my stock diamana 3 wood shaft is heavier than the relevant same shaft that came with the driver hence why I thought 3 wood shafts were actually made to suit 3 woods rather than cut down driver shafts... If that makes sense


----------



## Region3 (Apr 18, 2017)

I think some are specific fairway / hybrid shafts, and some are cut down driver shafts.

Roughly speaking fairways are usually around 10g heavier than a driver shaft to play the same, and another 10g heavier for hybrid.
I specifically wanted a lighter fairway shaft so the cut down driver one was ideal.

It's very much a guessing game, but I wouldn't rule anything out if you have the facility to swap and change yourself.


----------



## turkish (Apr 19, 2017)

Cool thanks... I've got a weight kit too with the 3 wood so can add up to 8g and take off up to 5g so can do a bit if tinkering. My diamana is 70g and think I'd like to try lighter so will maybe test a few after I've done driver


----------



## fundy (Apr 19, 2017)

From my experience driver and 3 wood is fine but prefer a different shaft in the hybrid


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2017)

at the moment i have 3 different shafts in; Driver, 3 wood and hybrid all are working pretty well and all offer something a bit different for me.

only time i had the same shaft was when i had the adila tour green in all 3, but all those were still a different weight shaft.


----------



## gmhubble (Apr 25, 2017)

I had a fitting for all three

Driver has one shaft
3 and 5 wood has another
Hybrid another


----------



## One Planer (Apr 25, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			at the moment i have 3 different shafts in; Driver, 3 wood and hybrid all are working pretty well and all offer something a bit different for me.

only time i had the same shaft was when i had the *adila tour green *in all 3, but all those were still a different weight shaft.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome Shaft :thup:


----------



## turkish (Apr 25, 2017)

I've just bought a V2 driver shaft cut down the 3 wood length to match the shaft in my driver at present- will be replacing my diamana blue 70 grams so will be a good bit lighter... got a weight kit though so if too light can add up to 8g extra in head but will see how I get on. weight in shaft is different from weight in head from my understanding right enough?

Would be too light to put in hybrid but may get V2 hybrid shaft if this works out well.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 25, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			I had a fitting for all three

Driver has one shaft
3 and 5 wood has another
Hybrid another
		
Click to expand...

This is very often the sort of setup that a fitting will come up with - as Drivers, FWs and Hybrids have somewhat different requirements.

But for those that want to 'synchronise' their shafts, the same style of shaft CAN suit, though the weights are normally different. For example, the Diamana (Blueboard and derivatives for example) often have 60gm Driver, 70gm FWs and 80 or 90gmHybrid. Similar applies to Matrix shafts - eg 60S, 70S and 90(S).

It's probably more 'important' to have 'matching' (at least that weight progression) Driver and FW than to include Hybrid. And it depends whether 'feel' is a big consideration. 

Personally I prefer a less than boardy feel in Driver and FW, but can tolerate a boardy hybrid. My setup isn't 'perfect' as the Red Tie is a tad on the boardy side! I have been in the process of acquiring Code 6/7/8s for some time, as these have always felt and worked fine for me, but just haven't got round to removing them from existing heads and putting adapters on!

I get the GolfWRX emails and it can be interesting to see what Tour players use. some have synchronised shafts, others have quite different ones! Some have a 10gm difference between Driver and 3W, others only 5gm. Some have quite heavy hybrid shafts, others relatively light ones - even seemingly out of kilter with their heavy/light Driver/FW shafts! I still enjoy thumping my (original) TM Rescu Mid 19* that has a 98gm Fuji 904Hb - a wonderful Hybrid shaft for that head!


----------

